# Random things to say!



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 6, 2010)

Colors of the butt is an extraordinary thing that only compresses two butt cheeks together with a soldering wire. If you only ice cream was involved, then the tree sap would make the cheeks popular.





Your turn.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2010)

Dogs can't look up.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

15 fish are in the bakery looking for the paintbrush so their jump-ropes get better reception when they go to the Moon on Saturday.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 6, 2010)

Arm covered with swordfish juice. OH THE HUMANITY! *wiggles around with tubes sticking out of the ears*


----------



## Arminius (Jun 6, 2010)

But would you not say that reception is , in general, more brown when parakeets have two Mondays?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 6, 2010)

Wood in general.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 6, 2010)

mine headache breathing late at Saturn kitty worship


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 6, 2010)

but Cuba


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah but how much juice is in the spindle?  Answer that


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 6, 2010)

Trees are often regarded as an ancient computer-system created by aztec ninja-whores. Furthermore the tree of dreaming is a result of the hypercultural desensitizing of the economical equilibrium but that's completelly ignored by the youth-culture and has to assert oneself against a sending-off. The grammar-school of the aborigines is the same as the magnetic reciprocal action of an atom nucleus. You can say: It fits perfectly! It is as it is! You only have to look to the left.
Also it's pretty dark inside of the sun and cold too while being generally hot. Not as hot as Megan Fox but that's ok since she's not the sun.
...


This is fun


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

Deepest shit so far ^


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2010)

Bird isn't the word, but Willis knows what he's talking about.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 6, 2010)

RIMJOB


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2010)

Rhythm in jump, dancing close to you.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 6, 2010)

Rated [A] for Awesome


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 6, 2010)

I'LL BE WHAT I WANNA DO!

Let us fuck!

I'm pretty sure this asian guy came in my cereal that Christmas Eve...


----------



## Fzau (Jun 6, 2010)

IIIII AM THE MAAAAN IN THE BOX!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 6, 2010)

I need scissors..61!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

So many lizards, so few poisonous plants suited to smoke.


----------



## Arminius (Jun 6, 2010)

Triple the normal trophy in my chair with a computer mouse makes me feel all ribbon in my picture frame. Though plastic produces more lift when used in correspondence with light bulb, I prefer cauliflower. Now it is finally not time, so I will dance in the green water.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 6, 2010)

GIMME FUE
GIMME FYE
GIMME DABBO JABBA ZA!


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue rubber makes my salt dry when I have my purple headed g-string muscle near it!!!


----------



## romper_stomper (Jun 6, 2010)

Shit...I dropped my pocket..


----------



## teqnick (Jun 6, 2010)

The rough bohemian riverbedded into absolute bukkake falls


----------



## Murmel (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha, I have a document on my computer dedicated to shit like this 
One of my favourites;

"The animals will hear!" bellowed the ear licking penguin as the awesomely endowed midget sucked her oozing charlies and plugged his purple middle leg into her festering cunt.

It's just so... 


Feel free to remove if it's offensive or something.

Also;

<VolteFace`> don't you hate it when you shit on the floor, and you can hear it fall but you have no idea where it actually landed, and spend like 5 minutes looking for it
<peng> ...
<peng> what?
<VolteFace`> oh shit
<VolteFace`> don't you hate it when you DROP shit

rofl.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 6, 2010)

You never see cougars or milfs driving older cars, it's always a newer BMW, Cadillac, Audi, etc.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 6, 2010)

Firing excommunicative chisels right from the horse's anus reveals drastic dips in cheddar cuff links. Hot rolled brasiers tend towards this radial field, where F=EQ. Chicken lollipops threaded through a 10m steel phallus do not satisfy this.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 6, 2010)

Expreligel pathoragate a dered dessery.The Darwall sidating of scifendy breate a westery of warevolt

If you were in a timplical forthous meant to be debacted,would you prefer a slombolog or a giongene?


----------



## espman (Jun 6, 2010)

Ignore these four words.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2010)

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.



What's that I can smell? =sniff sniff= shit, it's a giant Westborough baptist church piece of bullshit


----------



## liamh (Jun 6, 2010)

What he lacks in skeletal structure he makes up for in fleshy abundance


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> What's that I can smell? =sniff sniff= shit, it's a giant Westborough baptist church piece of bullshit


 
Watch Pulp Fiction


----------



## Origin (Jun 6, 2010)

Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks. Dicks Dicks Dicks? Dicks Dicks Dicks, Dicks, Dicks Dicks. Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks; Dicks Dicks Dicks!  Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks Dicks.  Dicks.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah but how much juice is in the spindle?  Answer that



Fried Salmon Fingers. 





The clown has no penis.

I'll kiss you right on the lips, Kenny Rogers.


When I was a young lad, I would run around the village, wearing nothing but a pair of dresser drawers on my head.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 6, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Fried Salmon Fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..my quote so fits on this thread.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ..my quote so fits on this thread.



The clown one and the Kenny Rogers one are from Stepbrothers. The last one is just me being fucking weird.


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2010)

Doesn't he say "I'll kill you, Leonard Nemoy!" instead of "I'll kiss you on the lips, Kenny Rogers"


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 6, 2010)

what a stupid and really useless thread, but I like it, this will make me laugh.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 6, 2010)

Behold, my unbreakable titanium banjo string!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

MFB said:


> Doesn't he say "I'll kill you, Leonard Nemoy!" instead of "I'll kiss you on the lips, Kenny Rogers"



He says both, but at different times in the movie. /Stepbrothers nerd.





"I like to start my day with a nice cup of cold jawa tears, while I read the ten commandments and laugh like a little monkey on crack." - Dr. Jesper Haroldson the XXVIII of Googlesburgington.


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 6, 2010)

In any public area: I LIKE [random item]!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

"Today we're here to talk about something serious - packs of wild dogs that control most of the inner city"


----------



## teqnick (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm a bat with bronchitis..and i'm going to need a lighter suit for butt spelunking.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

And once there was a bear out there.... A real live bear...... And he...... Ate the kids!


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 7, 2010)

Does Mike can has blastbeats?


----------



## D0mn8r (Jun 7, 2010)

Bliblinki!!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 7, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah but how much juice is in the spindle?  Answer that




you see this -----> ? <------


now do you see this ----> ?? <----


Now put those together and here is what you get ----> WHOOOPA <-----


That's right. Whoopa!

*drinks swordfish juice*


----------



## metulkult (Jun 7, 2010)

How thy extravaganza bring upon Tony Danza of the fruit tapdancing unto an Exile which is Painted in thou Periphery.


----------



## Fzau (Jun 7, 2010)

Housekeeping.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Jun 7, 2010)

I have an goats back at the lair. If you want to get some captains wafers I'll spot you until the time is right. There isn't much you can don't. Am I right?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep fuckin' that chicken.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

I hear it's amazing when the famous purple stuffed worm in flap-jaw space with the tuning fork-- does a raw blink on hara-kiri rock. I need sicissors! 61!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 7, 2010)

this cheese was never in my face. your socks would have it otherwise.

don´t touch my cup. it knows how to defend itself. you should hang slabs of meat from your ears and dance violently in the nude while chanting "no place like the marketplace".


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

Quick, raze the flags!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't honestly think you have enough stick in that window being.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't do anything else besides quoting dayjoborchestra videos:

Applejuice, apple juice in the clouds...

Go fuck a fruit basket.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 7, 2010)

I Swallow the ancient parable. Eat the gods that vomit life through skylite rectums. Beseech the virgin sisters of Jesus to offer bloody twinkies upon the alter of desire,in effect to see. Un fuck but why?


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 7, 2010)

Buddha has a ghost penis in your cereal.


----------



## CoachZ (Jun 7, 2010)

Bacon flavored porkchop


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 7, 2010)

So I was punching this baby in the face, right....


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya'll think you can step to Rambo
That's just a buncha mambajahambo


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh my penis town..


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 7, 2010)

The trees are nice, but only to me.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 7, 2010)

^Nah man, I like trees too!
They're so smooth and jolly and they never complain to make me a sandwich. They never make me a sandwich though. Which kinda sucks.
...

Trees fucking suck


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2010)

I find the best thing about baby meat is it's tenderness. As such, soft creamy sauces tend to compliment the meat well. I like to go for a baby fillet with white wine and mushroom sauce, with some spinach on the side.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 7, 2010)

I put the STD in 'stud'. All I need is U.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> I put the STD in 'stud'. All I need is U.


 
I just used that as a chat up line, I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 9, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> I put the STD in 'stud'. All I need is U.



I thought it couldn't get any better than this.........



vampiregenocide said:


> I just used that as a chat up line, I'll let you know how things go.



Then I saw this, and almost spit out my food. 



Here's something my little sister just said: "The evil elephant man is going to take the test!"

I seriously wonder sometimes what goes on in her 8 year old mind.... 


I like to be awake at half past 13 and to go to sleep at a quarter to purple, especially on a mongoose.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 9, 2010)

Fundamentos de Física. Gravitação, ondas e termodinâmica. Halliday Resnick Walker.

7ª edição


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 9, 2010)

Call me, Falling Tree!

Who payed for this floor? I didn't pay for no floor.

Not my chair, not my problem, that's what I say.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 9, 2010)

Wowa whoowha! King in the castle, king in the castle! I have a chair, I have a chair! King in the castle!


When are we going to arrive at the great glorious refrigerator?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 9, 2010)

Well it's like I always say,


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 10, 2010)

we have to go pick up the boat with andy and his screw driver because the air conditioner is running next to your uncles beard.

*said by a guy who took too much acid at a Primus concert*

*walking past a group of people talking to a friend*
dude i tried to put my balls in her asshole but i could only fit one, im gonna have to try harder next time.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you sure you're not an orangutan of the majestic woods?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Then I saw this, and almost spit out my food.


 
She didn't run away like the others, I think I'm with a chance.



VicerExciser said:


> Call me, Falling Tree!
> 
> Who payed for this floor? I didn't pay for no floor.
> 
> Not my chair, not my problem, that's what I say.


 
Mr Walkway? Mr Lead me to the fucking building.

Fuck you.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> She didn't run away like the others, I think I'm with a chance.



 Awesome!




Terry! Fetch me the big jungle gym!


----------



## R3D (Jun 10, 2010)

how long is a piece of string?


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 10, 2010)

I like traffic lights.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw a swan, did a shit on it.


----------



## Anarkhia (Jun 10, 2010)

NONORTHOGRAPHICALLY UN-HYPHENATED !!!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2010)

Stupid spam thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2010)

Thread spam stupid.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 10, 2010)

That will not do, Francis.


----------



## Anarkhia (Jun 10, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Stupid spam thread.



Thump Dead Rapists


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 11, 2010)

My heart burns with a desire to eat that whole giraffe over there, while sitting on the small little chair, wearing a tea cozy on my head!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 12, 2010)

Shit stains on the carpet, but the wine will lick it off with the help of joo joo.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Some people like to sit upside down on the deck of the airplane, but I strictly use toilet paper for my teeth.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2010)

^ MGS2 sig FTMFW


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ MGS2 sig FTMFW



It doesn't get more random than that.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2010)

Aye, that's why I posted it  That whole section of the game is fucking hilarious... "Raiden! Turn off the game console right now!!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a pilot for the pussy..SEE YA'LL GOTS TO PILOT DA PUSSY


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Aye, that's why I posted it  That whole section of the game is fucking hilarious... "Raiden! Turn off the game console right now!!"



I was honestly a little scared at that part of the game. I had no clue what was happening. Thankfully I didn't turn my ps2 off.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2010)

Fission Mailed.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 12, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.



Never really gave much thought to what it meant. I just thought it was some cold-blooded shit to say to a motherfucker before I popped a cap in his ass.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jun 12, 2010)

"Does he look like a bitch?"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 12, 2010)

..........Did somebody cum?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2010)

The German guy in Die Hard With A Vegence looks like a trimmed, blonde Steve Vai.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

Boobs.


----------



## Benjo230 (Jun 12, 2010)

The Human Torch is denied a bank loan.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 12, 2010)

I can smell your nipples.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, can I interest you in a bag of truffles for your cat's taint?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 13, 2010)

'My belief system in 6 words:
I believe Ill have another beer....'

'Sir, would you like to buy some rubber nipples?'

'Make sure you give the the roofie to the BEAR before you try to molest it. Or at least pour honey on your genitals before you pass out....'

'Id feel closer to you if your vagina 
wasn't welded shut...'

and to end this with one of my dad's best quotes ever....

'FUCK WOMEN!!! Ive had it with their shit! From now on, if I want sex Ill get a hooker and and if I need companionship, Ill get a dog. Your job is to make sure I dont confuse the two if Im drunk...'


----------



## Espaul (Jun 13, 2010)

JALAPEÑO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuck a tulip.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2010)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 13, 2010)

"I wouldn't eat warm muffins from my knee, either"


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 13, 2010)

Frankenstein.... Never scared me..... Rodents do, they're fast! They jump!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2010)

'Narhwals....Unicorns of the Sea....AIN'T NO HOOVES ON THIS BITCH'


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 13, 2010)

RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.vRICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.
BON JOVI.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.
RICK JAMES.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuck...
I got up to take a leak and I could smell dog shit... Nothing to do about it now really, being in the middle of the night and pitch black. One of the dogs is in her cage, I don't know where the other one is. Damn, I really hope that she didn't take a shit in her cage and is lying in it right now...

And this actually happened, it's not a quote or anything. True story of my last 5 minutes.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Frankenstein.... Never scared me..... _*Marsupials*_ do, they're fast! They jump!



Fix'd. 



When the snow fell, Harry went outside with a baseball bat and tried to play snow baseball. He was naked, and he failed. He is now sitting in a pool, filled with urine.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 13, 2010)

A friend of mine's attempt at poetry:

'Roses are red...
Violets are blue....
Lemme know how it goes....








When you finally taste my fuck you.....'


It's beautiful. It brought a tear to my eye when I first heard it....


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 13, 2010)

Voy perdiendo, perdiendo,
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo,
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo,
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo,
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo,
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo,
EL SUELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
(I`m Becoming Insane)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 13, 2010)

Dime todo lo que paso 
No me di cuenta ni quien me pego 
Todo da vueltas como un carrusel 
Locura recorre todita mi piel 

Wake me up before I change again 
Remind me the story that I won't get insane 
Tell me why it's always the same 
Explain me the reason why I'm so much in pain 

Before I change again... 
Remind me the story that I won't get insane 
Before I change again... 
Remind me the story that I won't get insane 

Voy perdiendo, perdiendo 
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo 
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo 
Voy perdiendo, perdiendo 


Voy perdiendo el suelo... 
I'm becoming Insane. 

Insane, Insane, Insane, Insane, Insane, I'm Becoming Insane!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNSSS!!!!!!!!!!!



NGJYENNNNKINNNNGZZZ....






Now In Rebellious spirit I stand atop this world 
Anoint myself in profane majesty 
A thousand Raven-haired harlots pine at my feet 
Inebriated by the crimson wine of my Satanic victory 
All who challenge, shall fall broken on my way 
Upon the path of true enlightenment


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 14, 2010)

I got a fever, and the only prescription... is.....



*MOAR COWBELL!!!!!1!!!!!1!one.*


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 14, 2010)

Where can I find a taxi that will take me to Jupiter? I need some new pants.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 14, 2010)

THE HARDENING OF YOUR PENIS IS OF NO COUNTENANCE! *said in a british accent*


----------



## vlover (Jun 14, 2010)

Black jesus.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 14, 2010)

jesus black


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 14, 2010)

"Disregard females, acquire currency."

My number one working pickup line:
Does this smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## Espaul (Jun 14, 2010)

A rose wearing a suit.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 14, 2010)

I will kick you in the face and lick your ear!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 14, 2010)

Woah! Your car! It's alive!........ Chase me.


----------



## vlover (Jun 15, 2010)

This looks like a prelude to an ass fucking


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it ultimately factually relevant whether this is a "real" reality or merely a simulation?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 15, 2010)

Koo koo ka-choo!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 15, 2010)

I am banning you from my face!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 15, 2010)

Um...yeah thats the wrong hole.....


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 15, 2010)

I HATE YOUR BALLS. Replicunts.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 15, 2010)

What did I do today? I sat on my ass, watched porn, drank beer, and spent long periods of time scratching my balls.

In other words, I accomplished all my goals today....


----------



## Bungle (Jun 15, 2010)

Let me tell you about a porcupine's balls; they're small, they're round, and they don't give a shit!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 15, 2010)

1. Sushi was not a good choice for lunch after such a massive long weekend. Resisting urge to chunder about now

2. I recommend finding the toilet before you pass out in some random chicks bed you met that night, pissing in the back yard is not a winner


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 15, 2010)

Auschwitz....its a gas......


----------



## vlover (Jun 15, 2010)

Guitars man, haha, you know that right?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2010)

When I get to lvl 32 I evolve and learn fire blast. True story. Ask Dr Dre.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 15, 2010)

a weeeyou throws a smack down on a tippy tie chug. srsly.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2010)

So uh.....do I wear the banana tonight or are we doing this old school?


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you the keeper of the key?

The key to what?

The key to that trash can in the corner, squire.

Uh..... No......?

Then BEWARE THE TURKEYS!!!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 16, 2010)

YOU FUCKCAMEL.

YOU PORKSWORD.

YOU FARTMINGE.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 16, 2010)

Larn? What's that? I CAN'T ROLL MY R's!!! Oh, She's making his burrito's, she can call _any_ time.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 16, 2010)

When I walk down the street, I like to throw potato skins at people while wearing a purple hat that says "Gimptastic" on it.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 16, 2010)

Shawn Zipco with his epic beard....I haven't masturbated in a week, wait... That's a lie...
Paul from Between The Buried And Me just threw a snowball at me.. But IT'S OKAY, I wiped my dick tip on their bus doorhandle.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 16, 2010)

Just like my scrote!




(People who have entered the chat room the past couple of days will get this one).


----------



## Bren (Jun 16, 2010)

i feel like i'm up shit creek without a paddle


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 16, 2010)

my name is blarrrrfingarr blarrrfingarrrr spelled L-E-E S-M-I-T-H


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 16, 2010)

The cake is a lie....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2010)

M-O-O-N, that spells incontinence. Laws yes!


----------



## vlover (Jun 16, 2010)

Pubic hair retains the odor of the genitals. FACT!


----------



## Thep (Jun 16, 2010)

you're in no position to call anybody a pussy


----------



## Fzau (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not rape if you yell surprise!

Gotta try that out soon


----------



## Beardyman (Jun 16, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Um...yeah thats the wrong hole.....



Damnit, I hate hearing those words.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 16, 2010)

LETS suck MY dick........


----------



## vlover (Jun 16, 2010)

If adults weren&#8217;t around, human children would be the smartest, most dangerous animals on the planet.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 16, 2010)

There are more chickens than people in the world. (true fact )


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2010)

Beardyman said:


> Damnit, I hate hearing those words.



Me too. Thats why I try to find women that could care less where I start off at.

I got this in a text yesterday and about died laughing:

The heat of the meat is indirectly proportional to the angle of the dangle and directly proportional to the mass of the ass....


----------



## vlover (Jun 17, 2010)

Now thats Random


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 17, 2010)

Chocolate Rain.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 17, 2010)

Keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop, keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop

Keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop, keep on sniffing til your brain goes.....POP


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 18, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop, keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop
> 
> Keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop, keep on sniffing til your brain goes.....POP



Primus reference FOR THE WIN! 



Green is the color of that guy's ear lobes, which he dips in the oil of frogs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop, keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop
> 
> Keep on sniffing til you brain goes pop, keep on sniffing til your brain goes.....POP


 
Lacquer Head knows but one desire, Laquer Head sets his skull on FIRE!

Bu-dum BOW rum bum rum bum.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 18, 2010)

Ich bin ein Pornodarsteller.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 18, 2010)

He likes to take walks with turtles on the seaside shore, while eating chicken wings.


----------



## vlover (Jun 18, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Chocolate Rain.



Because if it rains chocolate, some will stay dry and others will feel pain.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 18, 2010)

Winona's got a big brown beaver...



Primus


----------



## pink freud (Jun 18, 2010)

At a Primus show I saw my first _mushroom cloud_ of pot smoke.

It was as epic as fried bananas.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 18, 2010)

(Keeping up with the Primus references).

Too many puppies, are being shot in the dark.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2010)

Those damned blue collared tweekers, they'll be running this here town.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 18, 2010)

It's pudding time, children!


----------



## vlover (Jun 18, 2010)

"The internet" shall now be called "the internets".


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jun 18, 2010)

Explication copulation...


----------



## ry_z (Jun 19, 2010)

I have no recollection of when I last slept. From my last.fm play history I have deduced that it was at least 37 hours ago. Is this metal y/n?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2010)

No sleep = Metal. Metalheads will get all the sleep they need when they're dead.

Bless the children....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2010)

"You listen to death metal? I thought that was metal made for like....dead people?"


----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2010)

Who to I have to fucking blow to get some, fucking wallpaper?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2010)

Re-a-li-ty


----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Arminius (Jun 19, 2010)

^ Ah Ain't particular  Not that cabbages count for much anymore though.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2010)

T.I.A man...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2010)

"Any particular reason you were staring at me through the window while I slept? And while wearing a clown costume while breathing heavy?"


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 19, 2010)

In reality, space and time are really nonexistent both at the level of Pure Aware Consciousness, and also at the level of the unaware "blind parts" that experience for It the illusion of creative thought within an illusory space/time construct called Creation.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2010)

Penis


----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2010)

Penis in your face.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2010)

'Nice six pack ya got there bro!'
'Yeah Im workin on a full keg myself....'


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 20, 2010)

"Lightning bolt!Lightning bolt!Lightning bolt!Lightning bolt!Lightning bolt!"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2010)

Knight jumps queen.....
Bishop jumps queen.....
Pawns jump queen.....
King jumps queen.....

GANG BANG!!!!

(for you mel brooks fans out there...  )


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 20, 2010)

"Jesus Christ prick! How are you still alive? Just die already..."


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 21, 2010)

"Jesus chopped up mary and threw her in a garbage chute!!!! You really are a chicken-fuckin' bastard aren't ya?"

Edit: just to clarify, this wasnt directed at anybody. It just feels good to randomly curse and blaspheme online....


----------



## vlover (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't start nothin, wont be nothn


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 21, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Knight jumps queen.....
> Bishop jumps queen.....
> Pawns jump queen.....
> King jumps queen.....
> ...



It's good to be the king! 




Well, lassie, why don't you come on over here and give your great grandpa a panda bear?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 21, 2010)

" i cant believe you explained what a bukkake is to your mom, first pink socks and now this"


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 21, 2010)

Sync.in: L6JytMagFX everyone join in and write totally random and dumb shit here!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 21, 2010)

A wild ZUBAT appeared!

FUCK OFF you TWAT


----------



## Arminius (Jun 21, 2010)

I aint' happy, though I am feelin' glad. I got sunshine in a bag. I'm useless, but not for long; the future is coming on.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't forget to bring a towel!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mel Gibson is racist. 

The monkey won't quit drinking my urine.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 22, 2010)

There is nothing romantic about a double ended dildo


----------



## vlover (Jun 22, 2010)

Ever wake up and the dog is licking its lips?


----------



## synrgy (Jun 22, 2010)

To be some ludicrous fantasy on the top of feeble gesture, because for a big show them and and squirming for a sperm whale system field which it right-hand head looked pointedly at that had been demolished. Yes, very safe stalked rapidly then it early little disclaimers. Said the only or less than of a small dark nebula is crew were my house? That is as huge children bounced heavily armoured and come to be round of but shiver at that he skipped across and show up into the ship span round in ethics to finger your name by time, and the value and a lot to know who was meaningless coincidence. As the meet a bit on down there, see what does it works, said anyone, it's just one was very fast. People living at all the smile again.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 22, 2010)

What!? Chimp is evolving!

Congratulations, your Chimp has evolved into Homo Sapien!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 22, 2010)

Crotch ticklers corrupt my soul....


----------



## vlover (Jun 22, 2010)

She said she wanted to tongue punch my fart box, I didn't believe her.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 22, 2010)

Football takes me many places

Hot places.....


Cold places....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 22, 2010)

I use a 'special' kind of leather for my clothing line.....


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 22, 2010)

Dethklok ref. FTW, repped good sir


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks. Dethklok kicks undeniably large amounts of ass!

"Now please show the court WHERE the angel touched you....."


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 23, 2010)

Ugh I hate these stupid accidental double posts. I gotta keep editing them and I hate it....


Oh and hillary duff fights with the longsword. A VERY longsword....


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 23, 2010)

The guy over there bought these wild turnips for your hair, ma'am.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 23, 2010)

Dick Cheney came to Australia...all he could think about was $2


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 23, 2010)

I like turtles.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2010)

Enchantments: and the second day, that ye desire. And out of her not. And Jacob knew that thou killedst the mountain, lest he looked after their portion every bird after their ear. And there an olive-leaf plucked off: so sad to-day? And Jehovah said, For I have me and the stream, and did for me thou shalt bruise thy pitcher on the oak: and laid each half over against Chedorlaomer and God hath heard that is it not one from every male and call me that the Egyptians, and when he said, This is in thy father. And Moses fled.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 23, 2010)

I think someone should finish the lyrics for rockabye baby. It has a cool first verse of babies falling out of trees, but it needs a 2nd verse about the baby splattering. Maybe if you're kvlt about it, a 3rd verse about the baby burning in hell afterwards....


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jun 23, 2010)

Why can't we just get a grip, On our man to hand relationship. Come to terms with truly how we feel. If we put our heads together, We'd just stay home forever... Dear penis, I think I like you after all.....


----------



## coldandhomeless (Jun 23, 2010)

avoid the garniar dejour


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 24, 2010)

Confucious of sex says:
"Stick with the pink to avoid making a stink."


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 24, 2010)

Fist full of asses


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 24, 2010)

l exploderizer


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 24, 2010)

nobody is reading anything here on this thread.
7 string guitars sucksssssssssssss, les paul are the only real guitar, slash is faster than petrucci.bla bla bla-


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 24, 2010)

nobody is reading anything here on this thread.
7 string guitars sucksssssssssssss, les paul are the only real guitar, slash is faster than petrucci.bla bla bla-


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 24, 2010)

Im convinced that if you eat enough baconators, your flatulence will sound like its both mooing and oinking at the same time....


----------



## pink freud (Jun 25, 2010)

I just sat in a theater with a bunch of people and watched bestiality and incest happen, _at the same time._

Yeah, I saw Splice.


----------



## Korngod (Jun 25, 2010)

He called the shit poop!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 25, 2010)

Life is a Lemon and I want my money back!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2010)

RELEASE THE GIMP!!!!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 25, 2010)

WTF......an ONION?!?!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 25, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!! It's a reindeer dancing with a chimpanzee!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2010)

We now go live from the inside of my bathroom at 7am.......


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 25, 2010)

I was flipping through a magazine, and there were a whole bunch of pictures of naked women. I then looked around me to see if anyone was watching, and then awkwardly placed the magazine back where I found it. I walked away, feeling dirty and with my pants being shorter than usual.


----------



## Thep (Jun 25, 2010)

Korngod said:


> He called the shit poop!



O'doyle rules!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2010)

Something you never want to hear during sex:
"Oh God! You're soooooo average...."


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2010)

"Of course I love children. With the right chutney, they taste delicious."


----------



## vlover (Jun 26, 2010)

I you fear, seeing through your lies
You I fear, raping of innocent minds


----------

